# What do you drive?



## Wanque (Jul 4, 2007)

I still haven't got the hang of the overall average age of you lot - but I guess some of you must be legal - TO DRIVE!

So what do you drive?

I have two cars right now - a 1971 Mini 1275 GT, and a 1969 Domino Kit car which I'm rebuilding (hopefully ready for the summer - if we get a summer this year).

And before you start flipping out because you think I'm loaded - I aint. Both were cheap and are cheap to insure.

I bet some of you crazy Americans have some sporty cars, and you cruise around the... mall? Looking for 'chicks'?

Least, that's what you do in movies. Life is like the movies, right?

I heard that there's this one brand of car in America, called 'Oldsmobile'.

*Oldsmobile*!?

Which genius thought that up? Sounds like they make cars powered by steam, with a crank handle at the front for starting up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what do you have? Or rent? Or... borrow from your parents?


----------



## gamermole (Jul 4, 2007)

well i dont drive yet i should be lol im 20 just not gone for lessons and that yet. gonna save some dough before i start but i want an old style mini cooper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there classic


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 4, 2007)

Oldsmobile is a old brand which im VERY surprised is still around... I think they would have died off by now!

And your right, i guess i do drive a "sports car"   


1997 Honda Prelude

Love this thing


----------



## Wanque (Jul 4, 2007)

You want a cooper, eh gamermole? You'd better start saving up!

Most people just buy a standard Mini and make it look like a cooper.

And here's a Mini link for you, nintendofreak - That Honda has a V-TEC engine, does it? Well, a (currently) popular Mini engine swap is to replace the trusty A-series with a V-TEC!

So we have something in common. Sort of. Well... not really.


----------



## gamermole (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Wanque @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> You want a cooper, eh gamermole? *You'd better start saving up*!
> 
> Most people just buy a standard Mini and make it look like a cooper.
> 
> ...



your telling me, there pretty expensive ive seen em for about £2500 though lol


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 4, 2007)

2000 Toyota Camry... but one day...

.. I will have my orange Scion xB!
*
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Wanque @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> You want a cooper, eh gamermole? You'd better start saving up!
> 
> Most people just buy a standard Mini and make it look like a cooper.
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhh yeah, Vtec ftw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didnt know they were common to swap. yet again mini's are quite uncommon around here, Honda's are EXTREMELY common, with about 2/5 with Vtec engines. (estimate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a Fiat 600 (the "new" model).


----------



## inovermyheadd (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, Oldsmobiles are actually pretty nice cars, but they are designed primarily for older ppl with money.  Sort of value luxury cars...haha, nice an contradictory huh?

I drive a 2000 Volvo S40, sorta sporty.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 4, 2007)

Standard red 1.9l Peugeot 306. It gets me from point A to B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wouldn't mind something nicer though... A Delorean would be nice


----------



## spanky0508 (Jul 4, 2007)

I drive a 1992 Nissan Pathfinder SE and the old lady drives a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder SE.  I guess we like Japanese cars at the moment, but in the past, I've owned Hyundai Pony, Honda CRX, Honda CIVIC, VW GTI 16V, VW Cabriolet...

I'd like to get a Mini or BMW convertible for myself, but if I get another kid, its going to be a minivan!


----------



## Teun (Jul 4, 2007)

More or less..


----------



## Spikey (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is what I drive. A 2003 Toyota Celica GT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I didn't take the pics, took 'em from the page from the net they had of it. Got it used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's awesome though!


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, heres my Car replacement


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 4, 2007)

Honda Civic 2007 (it's actually a metallic cobalt - family car).


----------



## Harsky (Jul 4, 2007)

I hate being a newbie driver where insurance is skyhigh for me but I still managed to buy my first car. A Nissan Almera. It just gets me around.


----------



## square (Jul 4, 2007)

I have way too many Cars. 

1997 Toyota Corrola (My Favorite)
1995 Toyota Camry Wagon
2003 Toyota Camry
1989 Ford Bronco (No Brakes)
1987 Honda Acord (Manual)
2005 Honda Civic
1998 Suburu Outback Wagon

Most of these I bought for cheap, Like the Bronco costs only $1


----------



## Mehdi (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> More or less..



real gangsters ride this






...yes that's my ride. I can go anywhere inside the country with that bike within a day!


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> I hate being a newbie driver where insurance is skyhigh for me but I still managed to buy my first car. A Nissan Almera. It just gets me around.



Tell me about it!! Its about $200 (100 GBP) per month for insurance! It really sucks being 18 years old, being MALE, living in Los Angeles (LOTS of traffic) and having your licence for less than a year!

Luckly I don't pay


----------



## mcsquared (Jul 4, 2007)

focus


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2007)

I currently aren't allowed to drive an car (I'm fucking 13. xD ).


But I want to drive this car :
An Hachi roku also known as Toyota AE86.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(An Trueno not the Levin. Levins suck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Harsky (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate being a newbie driver where insurance is skyhigh for me but I still managed to buy my first car. A Nissan Almera. It just gets me around.
> ...


I cannot remember if the insurance was for me, or my sister (I'm actually the second driver in my sister's insurance policy so it's a little cheaper. Almost) or both but it was 800GBP ($1600)


----------



## scdsone (Jul 4, 2007)

now a 7 year old 18 zetec ford mondeo (x reg)

but i owned in order
dutton phaeton (kit car)
austin allegro 15  hls (old w reg) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vauxhall chevette hs replica (old v reg) with a 2.2 manta engine init
7 alfasuds over 3 years (scrapped all of them) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ford fiesta supersport (old x reg) with a 1710 overbored xr2 engine init
renault 5 1.0 (a reg) mark 1
volvo 340 2.0 hls (d reg)
citroen ax 1.0 (p reg)
peugeot 205 16 gti (a reg) with full 19 gti everything from a (f reg)

over 50 vespas & lambrettas spanning 24 years


----------



## Strider (Jul 4, 2007)

Exactly mine regarding optics.

Turbodiesel 1.9


----------



## EarthBound (Jul 4, 2007)

2002 Hyundai Elantra GT =P


----------



## iTech (Jul 4, 2007)

Homemade Jetpack.






It can takeoff once and land twice(!!!) after every refill.


----------



## Zendrik (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> I currently aren't allowed to drive an car (I'm fucking 13. xD ).
> 
> 
> But I want to drive this car :
> ...




You a fan of Tak's 86 from Initial D? 

Anywho, my first car was a '91 Blahoe. Yeah, it was a Blazer, but the interior was all Tahoe. The muffler had a hole in it, causing it to growl when I started it up, and smoke came from under the car. It was a monster. But it was busted up, i bought it for $500 from some guy two cities away. Now I have a 2001 Kia Spectra which works. I'm not big on imports but it is fast for being stock.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 5, 2007)

I drive a P.O.S 1995 Saturn SL2. Gold color. 35mpg FTW.  Gas mileage is all that really matters to me nowadays.  I have no shortcomings to compensate for.

About 140 miles per quart of oil. 

AC still works great.

Only real benefit is that I'm 39, so my insurance is fairly cheap. $330 per year currently.


----------



## Westside (Jul 5, 2007)

1999 Honda accord


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 5, 2007)

2002 VW Jetta. I got this pic off the web though. Mine has a sticker that says '' FEAR THIS ''.  And has a License Plate from New Jersey. Oh an some blue headlights. But everything else from the pic is like mine.


----------



## humanx (Jul 5, 2007)

currently:
2001 mercury cougar c2
2007 suzuki sv650
1986 yamaha yx600s radian

previous p.o.s':
1984 oldsmobile calais wagon
1988 buick regal

cars written off:
rental peugot 307 (not sure which model year) - happened while i was living in the uk for a year.  too fast on a back-country road = car thrown into hedge row.  oops!  just like the episode of jackass when knoxville took the rental car back into the lot on a flatbed after the demolition derby.  the look on the young lady's face was priceless.  was a blast to drive, for the record.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 5, 2007)

i'm happy to see some VW people here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have 03 GTI gun metal grey like this





currently saving up for a mark V GTI  :'(






previosly had mazda 323 and dodge stratus. shit boxes


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 5, 2007)

I just traded in my 02 Dodge Intrepid and got an 03 Kia Optima.


----------



## Samutz (Jul 5, 2007)

99 Pontiac Firebird, Red

A lot of the local people think I bought it because it's a flashy sports car. But in truth, my old truck broke down about a year ago and I needed something asap as I was being forced to move out of my apartment. It was the only vehicle for sale that I could find in this town that didn't look like it would fall apart. Plus I got it cheap from a friend of my dad's. And the only thing wrong with it is that one of the windows doesn't roll down.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 5, 2007)

What? What's wrong with that?


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 28, 2007)

Actually, I said that I bought a car two months ago.
Now I got a license and the car itself is registered under my name, here it is:





Honda Accord EX '95

I also got myself a Palm GPS =)


----------



## amptor (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Strider @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> Exactly mine regarding optics.
> 
> Turbodiesel 1.9



is it just me or is iTech just not funny at all?

Anyway that VW looks a lot better than the ones we have here in the states (they look geeky as fuck, I wouldn't want to be caught dead within 3 feet of one)  But this one looks cool, front looks like a Mercedes.  Is this a mock up photo or is it real?


----------



## Rapid Dr3am (Aug 28, 2007)

I drive a french piece of shite.

Citreon ZX in Blue, it's wrecked I drive like a rally driver though and only use 3rd and 5th gears.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

nope I walk everywhere


----------



## T-hug (Aug 30, 2007)

I got an S reg (dunno what year, maybe 2001) Silver 5 door Vauxhall Corsa 1.7 Diesal (bought it for my fiancee but I use it more).
TBH even though the car looks like a piece of shit it runs really well lol and I notice the difference in expenditure compared to a petrol engine.  Only problem is it's a bit cramped, I can steer it with my knees (perfect when rolling a ciggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Next car WILL be a Golf GTI, like the one Sick Wario posted


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 30, 2007)

I'd post a photo of two trainers and a bus ticket but I can't be arsed to find one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Someday I'll land a decent job that pays enough to afford driving lessons. Know nothing about models of cars though, as long as it's got 4 wheels and goes that's good enough for me.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 30, 2007)

i dont drive yet either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently taking lessons tho! Hopefully have me some wheels by 2008!


----------



## elomaniak (Aug 30, 2007)

I Gotta OPEL( i think its Vauxhall in GB) Astra F






Mine's white with some nice rims, 1.7L Turbodiesel

BTW

Insurance and technical checks cost me about 150$ a year
that's fu**ing insane


----------



## cubin' (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> I'd post a photo of two trainers and a bus ticket but I can't be arsed to find one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well said. I couldn't care less about what model car I have as long as it takes me from point A to point B without breaking down.


----------



## santakuroosu (Aug 31, 2007)

This guy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 31, 2007)

A grubby non-turbo bog standard red Peugeot 306.






I'm on a budget people


----------



## Harsky (Aug 31, 2007)

Nissan Almera. First car since I passed my driving test. It belonged to my uncle... who I had to pay 3000 GBP for it. Course, it's all scratched but I don't mind since it means I don't have to handle it with loving care. Just drive from A to B.


----------



## paOol (Aug 31, 2007)

BMW e46 M3 Coupe, jet black, '06


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2007)

2001 Honda Accord
2007 Hyundai Santa Fe


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2007)

hawt momma!!!

no im too young...


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 31, 2007)

A bike


----------



## pitoui (Aug 31, 2007)

Nissan Skyline R33 turbo, bought around a year and a half ago.
Not too shabby paool





Old photo, bought new rims now


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2007)

I flinstone my ass everywhere I go (walk).


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pitoui @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> Nissan Skyline R33 turbo, bought around a year and a half ago.
> Not too shabby paool
> 
> 
> ...



My prelude could take you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unless your auto!, but yet again im auto too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CannonBallZ (Aug 31, 2007)

My feet is my only carriage, So I've got to push on through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no actually, toyota corona mk II baby!! so yeah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My feet is my only carriage, So I've got to push on through


----------



## Zhark (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm currently driving a VW Jetta 2004

And will be adding a Nissan Murano 2007 to the fleet next week


----------



## Westside (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> ...


800GBP???!!!!  What do you drive?  A time-bomb with an engine attached to it?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 31, 2007)

I drive a 241 hp, 3.2 litre V6 4 wheel drive volkswagon golf R32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













... Fine, im liying, I just said that to make the storey more interesting....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2 litre 1989 camry


----------



## xabier (Aug 31, 2007)

I drive an old r19 with 80hp, it's sure I won't run a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When it stops working I will be able to get my dad's mercedes class E.

My insurance in my dad's old A4 was 1000€(for me that I was 20) if I didn't drive at night and 3000€ if i wanted full insurance. Thats why I ended up with my R19, I "only" pay 600€ for its insurance. When I get more experience driving insurance will be cheaper for me. In this country they like to rip you off with the insurance if you are not a girl or older than 25


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing, I'm 16.
...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Nothing, I'm 16.
> ...


you cant drive at 16? 
Sucks to be you


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't drive and I'm 26


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't drive, I'm chauffeured..




By a cab lol


----------



## TaMs (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm driving ford sierra. 
Actually i'm getting my driving license next year, but i'm still driving it? :A


----------



## panther_512 (Aug 31, 2007)

Honda Civic '92 with Sunroof.

D-series FTW


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 1, 2007)

My cars: 1992 Dodge Stealth ES (DOHC V6 222HP/201TQ) & 1990 Dodge Daytona ES (SOHC V6 stock was 140HP/171TQ crank and probably making that @ the wheels now!)


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 1, 2007)

yea.












jk


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)

Nananana...the ~batmobile~

I'm not old enough to drive


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 1, 2007)

Currently driving a Mitsubishi Montero IO, also known as Mitsubishi Pajero in other parts of the world (they had to change the name because in Spain, and perhaps other Spanish-speaking countries, "Pajero" means someone who masturbates a lot).
Here's a pic, mine's blue




There's a 5-door model but mine has 3 doors like the one shown above. I can't believe I was able to fit 5 fully grown men into this vehicle...
What I don't like about this car is that no matter how much you step on the gas going uphill, you'll never get it over 100-120 km/h (60-70mph). It's not even diesel, for crying out loud...


----------

